
Sendgrid files for IPO - robszumski
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/19/sendgrid-files-for-marketing-email-ipo/
======
robszumski
While unprofitable, losing $3.9m on $79.9m in 2016 doesn't seem that bad. I'm
sure they've been working hard to get that in the green.

